# Autotrail HELP PLEASE.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello all,
I have a new Autotrail 696G going nowhere!! The step won't retract at all even when starting the engine. Has anyone got any ideas on the fault? I can't contact Autotrail as they are changing premises.
Would appretiate some of your ideas.
Thanks
Sennen523.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Contact your dealer, your contract is with them and they should fix it pronto. they couldn't have done a very good PDI or was it working when your collected it?


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks zulurita, It has been working OK since delivery in May. I have spoken to the dealer but are not very helpful considering I am now off the road!! The AUTOTRAIL factory is shut down today due to them moving premises!!! 
What would you do if you where in Europe somewhere?


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Have you checked the conections to the step? with the bad weather the past few weeks i would not be suprised if they were soaked or if a fuse had gone somewhere.

If you have no luck i could pop over and have a quick look.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks roboughton,
I have had a look at the cable going into the step motor housing and certainly water could get in there as there is no grommet or sealant!! I have also checked the fuses on the PSU but I think the step supply may come from the vehicle battery.
Thanks for help.
Sennen 523.


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

Pull the pin out on the motor drive shaft, discon the step. manually retract the step. Make secure and return the van to dealer.


----------



## Bazza (May 1, 2005)

*Stuck Step*

With all this rain its probably the external switch no longer letting the electrics "know" that the step is still out. If the buzzer doesn't sound when the engine starts then it don't know the step is out. Check underneath the step to see the switch, on mine its a white plastic rocker one & spray some WD40 in it - give it loads & watch the muck pour out  (not neccessarily the best, switch cleaner / lubricant from RS or maplin prefered) but easily available! Good Luck....


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Stuck Step*



Bazza said:


> With all this rain its probably the external switch no longer letting the electrics "know" that the step is still out. If the buzzer doesn't sound when the engine starts then it don't know the step is out. Check underneath the step to see the switch, on mine its a white plastic rocker one & spray some WD40 in it - give it loads & watch the muck pour out  (not neccessarily the best, switch cleaner / lubricant from RS or maplin prefered) but easily available! Good Luck....


I would go with this too!!

Was there any water in with the wires? one may have a bad conection if the copper has oxadised/gone rusty due to poor sealing on the housing.


----------



## 101289 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Sennen

Hope you've managed to get your step sorted but if not then I hope the following is of assistance.

Your step should be a 12volt Omnistep and in that case have a look for a fuse attached to the engine battery tray. If blown then that provides part of the answer, the other part of the answer could be the water ingress into the wiring mentioned in other posts.

Sometimes when steps jam it can be due to damage knocking them out of alignment. This can be as simple as carrying loads into or out of the van and then landing on the step awkwardly. Kids can also do it by jumping on them. Check if it appears (even slightly) out of alignment. If so try manipulating the step a few times and using the switch each time.

Dirt and grime also jams steps so clean if necessary. Even brand new vans can accumulate lumps of muck if stored/moved carelessly.

Have a look at www.omnistor.co.uk/documentlisting.asp?strareano=1008_1 for some clues.

If all else fails and as suggested in an earlier post, disconnect the drive, return the step back manually and secure before arranging to get it back to your dealer.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your help. I will let you know what is found by me or the dealer.
Sennen523


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

If the PSU control unit is made by Sargent it may be worth giving them a call. The step is controlled via their PSU/control unit. A friend with a new Tracker had a 2 stage step fitted and got Sargant to re program unit to cope with the change. Sargent are VERY good at customer relations and technical help queries.

See Sargent web site


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help with this one!! I didn't get much help off the dealer or Autotrail.
I sprayed WD40 into the rocker switch by the step and it now retracts OK. The switch is in a bad location to attract dirt and water so it will probably happen again.
I have also found out that the Omnistor step cannot be retracted manually, so if you had a total electrical failure or motor fault you would have to remove the step to drive---crazy.
Thanks again for your help.
Sennen523.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

after having an electric step i would never have one again!!!

The pull out ones are simple to use and kick back in. My advice is remove fit an old one and sell it to some schmuc on ebay.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Autotrail*

I'm amazed that so many autotraiols ae sold as the general british mjotorhome is so far inferior to europeon m/h's. But of all the autotail seems to be most popular. What m/h does not give some problems??!


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

Had the same problem with my Autotrail and I fixed that with WD40 as well.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Repairs overseas*



sennen523 said:


> Thanks zulurita, It has been working OK since delivery in May. I have spoken to the dealer but are not very helpful considering I am now off the road!! The AUTOTRAIL factory is shut down today due to them moving premises!!!
> What would you do if you where in Europe somewhere?


Hi

Get the van repaired overseas at a local dealer, and send the bill to your UK dealer on your return. Agree with the UK dealer what you are doing, and the maximum they will reimburse for emergency repairs.

Russell


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

You are wrong you can retract the step manually, by removing the pin on motor drive shaft, I had to do it after I caught my step and bend it on a mile stone in Devon


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

I think you will find that the fuse has gone. Perhaps the step had something on it when it was retracted.
You will probably find the fuse under a seat at the front but it may be under the bonnet depending on the model of you MH. There is a bunch of 3 or 4 mostly for recharging and one of them is the step fuse. They are provided by the motor manufacturer and not Autotrail
We had the same thing hapen and when we rang Autotrail that is what they told us. Found it in seconds!!!!
It is not in the hopeless manual!
Good luck


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If you think the leccy step is bad you should be glad you didnt have an autotrail 7-8 years ago when it was plastic and would bust as you stepped on it.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Autotrail*



ambegayo said:


> I'm amazed that so many autotraiols ae sold as the general british mjotorhome is so far inferior to europeon m/h's. But of all the autotail seems to be most popular. What m/h does not give some problems??!


What a load of rubbish. Some of the continental ones are much worse. Bad design and poor construction. Our Autotrail has been very good.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Who is your Auto-Trail dealer? Don't think very much of them if they cannot help you out!

Our current 2004 model step wouldn't retract when engine turned on but would retract via switch on the inside of entrance.

However after a service I saw that this hadn't been corrected by chelston motorhomes. I contacted them who said it could be dirt underneath on steps. Anyway as it was working via switch I left it. BUT when the Sargant psu had a fault, loose wire, the step then worked and chelston said they had fixed it for me. Whether it was the PSU or something else I do not know. 

If I was abroad I would contact dealer for help or contact breakdown service (you can't drive with step out).

Oldmokey: By the way where is the pin & motor drive shaft? Just in case I should need it in the future  

I would certainly expect more help from the dealer in helping me get back on the road.


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

The pin can be found on end of motor drive shaft.
Go to WWW.omnister.com/gb/service/servicemenu.php

Install manual click "0nm step 12v single alu"
English instructions and pictures you want No.5

To all the "winging poms" these things are made in Germany why are you so keen to knock UK motorhomes

I am new to motorcarvaning I have a new A/T Miami very pleased


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Because I have had this problem with the step switch I would like to be able to retract the step manually if I had a total failure. Anyone know if this is possible? I can see the end of the motor drive shaft and the connection to the step "arms".
Sennen523


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

Previous message had a spelling mistake, sorry

The pin can be found on end of motor drive shaft.

Go to www.omnistor.com/gb/service/servicemenu.php

Install manual click "0nm step 12v single alu" 
English instructions and pictures you want No.5

To all the "winging poms" these things are made in Germany why are you so keen to knock UK motorhomes

I am new to motorcarvaning I have a new A/T Miami very pleased


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

So pleased to see there is another satisfied Miami owner on this forum. I am not sure what people expect these days. MH's are complicated are there is bound to be the odd snag.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

If it were only the odd snag with Autotrail, it might be acceptable..... BUT 42 faults on a brand new £67,000 Grand Frontier after just 10 weeks: I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!
The faults were not all major but the majority was definitively bad workmanship. Having said that, our Dakota that we part-exchanged for the Grand Frontier was a wonderful van which made the situation even worse!
Have now bought German, costly decision but best decision ever   
Ken


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

I have met people with foreign vans on our travels who say they wish they had bought British ones as the parts situation is poor. I think you can be lucky or unlucky with anything you buy. Just bought a German door lock for £69 and had to take it back as it was faulty. Try buying a £400,000 house and see how many snags you get with that!!!!!


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi 2kias

Well unless the £400,000 house is very old, there should not be any snags!
The trouble with us British we accept too easily second best.
The build quality of many British vans has gone down far too much, not just Autotrail, look at all the posts on Swift.
Yes some people are lucky and are happy with their Autotrail, just like yourself but you must admit, there are a awful lot who are not and why should they have to put up with it when they have spent their hard earned money on something which is not up to standard?
We wanted to buy British to fly the flag but it was a big and costly mistake.
British manufacturers must listen to their customers and show they care.
From our point of view, Autotrail did not care. When my wife complained of the dripping tap in the kitchen, one of the top chaps at the factory in Grimsby told her to remove the cover and it would drip in the sink!
I rest my case!

Ken


----------

